# ViewPoint 2 with Lightroom



## DonLaFontaine (Jan 23, 2015)

I dowloaded the trial version of ViewPoint and one of the things I liked was that for the camera profile, the profile will be listed as "embedded" in lightroom if I've modified it in ViewPoint. What is ViewPoint doing that Lightroom isn't? Because in lightroom I have the various profile options.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 23, 2015)

Generally, if a image is processed in outside software, and the edits are saved, they are baked in to the file when Lightroom sees them. 

This is a bad thing, IMHO, because you can no longer control or change them. 


For example, Images saved as jpeg will show the profile as embedded, so you can not change it in Lightroom to correct the profile.

You have a lot more flexibility to edit a image in lightroom if parameters are not baked into the image.


----------



## DonLaFontaine (Jan 23, 2015)

Perfect, that makes complete sense and thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 28, 2015)

DonLaFontaine said:


> What is ViewPoint doing that Lightroom isn't?



If you're using Lightroom 5 it's probably doing very little, since they added perspective correction software - though I have no idea how good it is.

I've been using Viewpoint for a long time for my architectural work, so I never made the jump to LR5 (still using LR4). The fact it 'bakes it in', as explained above, never really bothered me because my workflow always exported to Photoshop anyway. I just did my adjustments in LR, Edit in Viewpoint, then export to Photoshop. 

That said, there have been times that I had to start over because I wanted to adjust something after Viewpoint. I'm curious to see how the Lightroom perspective correction tool matches up with Viewpoint (which I think to be rather good). But the thought of non-destructive perspective correction and not having to enter a new module sounds enticing. Looking forward to Lightroom 6.


----------



## woreirsis (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes. Latest version 1.9.10 working fine for me with a 6D on a Mac Mini with Yosemite (10.10) and Mac Air with Mavericks (10.9). No crashes so far on this version although I did experience that on some previous FoCal versions over the past few years with previous MacOS versions.


aliiiii


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2015)

Skirball said:


> DonLaFontaine said:
> 
> 
> > What is ViewPoint doing that Lightroom isn't?
> ...



I can help you there: Viewpoint blows LR's perspective correction out of the water - it's not only more advanced, but you have visual guides to align the image.

It's no harm trying it in LR, either with the automatic upright or fiddling with the sliders (lens distortion & h/v tilt). But for anything complicated it's definitely worth the trip to Viewpoint. Alas, as most plugins it breaks the raw workflow, it's best done at the very end.


----------



## Skirball (Feb 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > DonLaFontaine said:
> ...



I thought that would probably be the case. For my critical work I have really benefited from the little details in Viewpoint - the magnified view, fine tuning with the arrows, the new 8 point alignment in VP2, preview function, the horizontal compression, etc. I guessed that the LR5 module wasn't as indepth. However, I'd sure like to be able to do quick, non-destructive, perspective correction for less critical work and not have to deal with Viewpoint's destructive workflow. I look forward to LR6.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

Skirball said:


> I look forward to LR6.



The main problem with LR's perspective correction that they don't extent the canvas: You get a white area you cannot point or heal/clone brush into. It's the same with rotate, only that they force-clip the rotated edges rather than adding a border. This is my foremost grief with LR as extending the canvas forces a trip to PS/Viewpoint and breaks the raw workflow.


----------

